# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Luna's Work Book.

## Komisoft

Lucid Dreams so far: 1. xD

Goals: Have a lucid dream [x], Meet a dream guide [ ], Eat somthing in a lucid dream [ ], Summon a unicorn [\], Perform 2 reality checks in 1 dream [ ].

Those ae my goals for now.  :smiley: 

 :SleepMeditate2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hey welcome to the class Luna! Congrats on the lucid dream  :smiley: 

So have you picked out any RCs to do during the day when you're awake? Let me know if you need any ideas for some.

Nice to have you on board!

----------


## Caenis

> Goals: Have a lucid dream [x], Meet a dream guide [ ], Eat somthing in a lucid dream [ ], *Summon a unicorn [\]*, Perform 2 reality checks in 1 dream [ ].



You summoned half a unicorn?  D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> You summoned half a unicorn?  D:



Yeah what's up with that.

And if she summoned the back half, how does she know it wasn't just a horse. That so doesn't count.  :tongue2:

----------


## Komisoft

I pretty much tried to summon a unicorn and it didn't work. So I'm classing it as half summoned  :smiley:  Well I actually have half acheived my goal...xD

----------


## fOrceez

Welcome to the class! 
.. wait a second.. I think we have a little bit of gender confusion. Pardon me for being nosey, but are you male or female? :O

----------


## paigeyemps

Hey Lunatide! Glad to see you joining the class! We're now technically classmates  :smiley: 


Good luck!


P.S. You know you will always be female to me.  :tongue2: 

Like always, please take this banana as a welcome offering!  ::banana::

----------


## Komisoft

Okay, thanks...Ros- Paige  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Your dreams looks good Lunatide, your dreams are really vivid!

How are your daily reality checks going?

----------


## Komisoft

Ah sheet D: I barely check my work book. But I will use it more often now. I seem to be able to perform RC's in some dreams, then not become lucid. It's my fault, for not doing decent RC's. Also FOrceez. I am male > :smiley: .

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I thought you were a girl too at first  :tongue2:  (It's the "Luna" part)

Anyway, thanks for rejoining the class Luna!

----------


## Komisoft

Meh by "Luna" I mean something to do with the moon. I like the moon >: ) and by tide I mean water, as it is my favourite element. Put them together and you get unltimate zombie killing awesomeness. (Holy water basically xD)

----------


## RareCola

> Meh by "Luna" I mean something to do with the moon. I like the moon >: ) and by tide I mean water, as it is my favourite element. Put them together and you get unltimate zombie killing awesomeness. (Holy water basically xD)



Haha, don't worry, I knew you were a guy! 

As you like water so much, maybe in this class you can work on water manipulation. I know that's something Paige enjoys doing a lot.

----------


## Killing

Oh, hello, classmate. How's it goin?  :smiley:

----------


## Komisoft

I'm going to update my workbook now, with current goals, dream signs and reality checks. (I also have a busy day today. I have 4 DJ's to type.) It would be cool if ShockWave could shove the below in to my actual workbook  :smiley: . shkwv pls. pls shkwv. pls.

Hai I'm Lunatide, I started Lucid Dreaming almost a month ago, and I found out about this website while searching for information. I lurked this place for a few hours then decided to join. It was May 7th 2012 that I joined and found out about this website.

Dream Signs:

-Being at and around school. This is a VERY strong dream sign for me.
-Stuff to do with Skyrim is a decent dream sign.
-Playing minecraft could possibly be a dream sign.
-Some of my family members could be dream signs.

Reality Checks:

-My main RC is the palm check as I seem to perform it well in dreams. (Barely works though because I'm lazy with it.)
-My backup RC would be the nose plug check, because it is easy to do.

Dream Goals:

[x] = done
[/] = half done
[ ] = not done.

Short Term Goals

-Have a lucid - [x]
-Go into some water - [ ]
-Eat some food - [ ]
-Walk through a wall - [ ]
-Talk to a Dream Character - [ ]
-Discover who this blue haired girl is - [/] (I spoke to her last night)

Long Term Goals

-Change the Dream Scape into an under water city - [ ]
-Meet and learn to summon my Dream Guide - [ ]
-Learn to control water and master it - [ ]
-Learn to fly and swim really well - [ ]
-Fight off monsters with water - [ ]
-Find and master the power of a weapon - [ ]

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oooo colorful!  ::D: 

Very cool water spirit dream. Would be very cool if you dreamed about her again. Definitely do water-based reality checks from now on! And good work with your journal Luna.. you're sure to get another lucid soon!

----------


## Komisoft

> Oooo colorful! 
> 
> Very cool water spirit dream. Would be very cool if you dreamed about her again. Definitely do water-based reality checks from now on! And good work with your journal Luna.. you're sure to get another lucid soon!



Hehe thanks  :smiley:  I met her again this morning! She's stalking me! D': I was paired up with her to search for something. I'll type it up soon. Finally, I sure hope I do get a lucid soon. I know my dream signs, I know how to RC when near them. It's only a matter of time before my 3rd lucid  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Hehe thanks  I met her again this morning! She's stalking me! D': I was paired up with her to search for something. I'll type it up soon. Finally, I sure hope I do get a lucid soon. I know my dream signs, I know how to RC when near them. It's only a matter of time before my 3rd lucid



Oh cool you saw her 2 nights in a row? Maybe she's Julio's sister  ::lol::  . If so, tell her to tell him to get his butt back here.

Anyway, I agree with you, you keep making great strides toward lucidity, you're on your way to your 3rd one in no time!

----------


## Komisoft

I'll see if I can find her in a WILD tonight ^__^

----------


## Komisoft

LOL I fell asleep trying to WILD again. AGAIN. 3 nights in a row.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> LOL I fell asleep trying to WILD again. AGAIN. 3 nights in a row.



Ehh don't feel bad, I did that too last night. I tire myself out for too long before bed with all my various activities. I should be taking time to wind down, and have a routine that incorporates preparation for my induction technique. Perhaps you should do the same.  :wink2:

----------


## Komisoft

> Ehh don't feel bad, I did that too last night. I tire myself out for too long before bed with all my various activities. I should be taking time to wind down, and have a routine that incorporates preparation for my induction technique. Perhaps you should do the same.



Okay I think I will do that. Although I'm not an active person, I just work hard all at once. I never take breaks at work xD Maybe that's why I just fall asleep.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Okay I think I will do that. Although I'm not an active person, I just work hard all at once. I never take breaks at work xD Maybe that's why I just fall asleep.



I know it, I'm exactly the same way hehe.

So how did your dream go last night then? I didn't see an entry for it.

----------


## Komisoft

> So how did your dream go last night then? I didn't see an entry for it.



I seem to have no time in the mornings to recall anything, that's if I even remember anything. But have you seen my 3rd lucid? It's so freakin' weird D':.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh I just read it, really cool! Would have been interesting to see if you could have shot an energy ball out of your left hand.

----------


## Komisoft

> Oh I just read it, really cool! Would have been interesting to see if you could have shot an energy ball out of your left hand.



I thought about it...but in my other lucids, control didn't go to well. As you could tell the dream ended as I controlled. Next lucid I will work on shooting energy balls  :smiley:  But seriously, I just can't seem to stay awake during my WILD attempts. I will try every day!  ::D:

----------


## Komisoft

I fail at WILD so much. Get up > go to the toilet > drink > relax for 10 seconds > sleep.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awwwm man, that sucks. What do you think would make you more successful, trying another technique?

----------


## Komisoft

Well I guess I will get better over time, so I will still practice this method. But I had my 4th lucid this morning  ::D:  You can read it here. It wasn't very good, nor long, but it was my 2nd lucid within a week. I almost had another, so I made a lot of progress  :smiley: .

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Haha "I must be dreaming, look at my hands!" Funny.

Well done on another lucid! If floating down something isn't working for you (ie. down stairs), maybe try floating up?

----------


## paigeyemps

LUNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! congrats again on your lucid  ::banana:: 


inb4 Ladies
inb4 tuslo
inb4 damn you inb4

----------


## Komisoft

Ladi- awwww tusl- awwww damn you inb-

Why paige. Why.

and Ophelia! Had yet another this morning. I'll type it up in a second. But floating up seems awesome, thanks.

----------


## paigeyemps

ANOTHER ONE?! gaaaaaaa awesome!  ::D:  congrats lunaaaaaaa.

 :Rock out:

----------


## Komisoft

Thanks paige :3 I'm the boss at this now. Kind of.

----------


## paigeyemps

even better then! u da baus.

.__.
luna pls

----------


## Komisoft

Recalled 4 dreams this morning. Still have 3 to type up from yesterday. 7 to type :O, better get started then.

----------


## Komisoft

Awww I was hoping for a great start to July - My birthday month. I recalled only a couple of fragments. Not even worth typing up. Let's hope I get plenty of lucids this month.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awww sorry luna.. at least you have the whole month in front of you still  :smiley:

----------


## Komisoft

> Awww sorry luna.. at least you have the whole month in front of you still



The TOTM tasks for July are great  :smiley:  Not to extreme but not boring. More of a mystery  :smiley:  Seems like my type of thing, resulting in a much easier task.

But for an update on what I am doing.

I have just got back from the market with an A4 notebook. It has plenty of room to write down my WILD attempts. I will title each attempt with the attempt number and a fail or success. E.g."Attempt 1: Fail" "Attempt 2: Fail "Attempt 3:Success" ect...

Every morning, I will record dreams in my DJ notebook and my attempt of WILD in my WILD book. This should help with WILD because I can examine what I am doing during the attempts and then study my mistakes, just like dream signs  :smiley:  I can't wait for 4:00am.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Haha good, I'm glad you approve of the tasks. I wouldn't want to have to deal with any of your lip!

The notebook sounds like a good idea. Good luck and post your progress!

----------


## Komisoft

> Haha good, I'm glad you approve of the tasks. I wouldn't want to have to deal with any of your lip!
> 
> The notebook sounds like a good idea. Good luck and post your progress!



Even if I had disapproved of the tasks. I would have still 'approved' because let's face it, you're fucking scary. In a good way of course  :smiley: .

And thanks  :smiley:  I sure hope this works out.

----------


## paigeyemps

> Even if I had disapproved of the tasks. I would have still 'approved' because let's face it, you're fucking scary. In a good way of course .



Just, LOOOOOOL

Good luck Luna  ::D:

----------


## Komisoft

My WILD didn't go well this morning. But I managed to get a book for my attemps and record a couple of dreams.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh good that you got the book. May it bring you some luck  :smiley:

----------


## Komisoft

> Oh good that you got the book. May it bring you some luck



Have not yet spotted anything (patterns ect...) Only have a couple of entried written down  :tongue2: .

----------


## Komisoft

My recall seems to be improving really well  :smiley: . Here is how many dreams I have recalled since the 9th

July 9th - 1
July 10th - 1
July 11th - 1
July 12th - 4
July 13th - 1
July 14th - 2
July15th - 2

As you can see, it has improved over the past 4 days. The dream I recalled on July 13th was very vivid! July 12th was just amazing for recall xD.

----------


## paigeyemps

oooh nice job ladies!  ::D:

----------


## Komisoft

> oooh nice job ladies!



=)

----------


## OpheliaBlue

haha ladies?

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

must be an inside joke

----------


## paigeyemps

Hahaha yep. Everytime Luna comes on chat, he says "Ladies." x)

----------


## Komisoft

Pretty much  ::D: .

But now for a bad update.

I can hardly sleep due to my tooh ache, and I'm having a hard time at school. So it's hard to recall and stuff. But I managed to get one down this morning  ::D: .

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Yay for perseverance.  School distracted me from dreaming big time. But you're still churnin' 'em out.  Good work.

----------


## Komisoft

Thanks  :tongue2: . I didn't record one down, but I still remember this morning's. I think I will go and record it.

----------


## paigeyemps

*LADIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEES!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!* 


 :Party:

----------


## paigeyemps

Just a thought: August is coming up! Why don't you create a list of personal lucid goals you would like to achieve this month? It can help motivate you and put you in a better mindset to get lucid sooner! Good luck.  ::banana::

----------


## Komisoft

I had two LDs on Monday and one this morning.

The dreams I had felt really long, thought I recalled two days of dreams. I remember my dad saying "This is a dream!", but I didn't believe him because I couldn't breathe through my nose. I was also annoyed because my teeth were falling out in the dream, and there was blood everywhere. Later on, (which felt like hours after), I was driving in a car, and I remembered that dream I had, and thought to myself "I'm getting good at this". I felt angry again, didn't perform a RC because I was convinced I was dreaming, then just threw myself out of the car. It hurt, but I got up and done every RC in the book haha...none of them worked, although I was lucid.

----------


## Komisoft

I have had some decent recall this month, but still no lucidity.

I need to work harder.

----------


## paigeyemps

badonk

go papaloo  :smiley:

----------

